# Flappy Bird pulled from mobile stores, now available in your browser



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)

The low tech, near-impossible game is now available to 'play' in your browser.

Have, err, fun!

http://flappybird.io/


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 11, 2014)

4


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 11, 2014)

10


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2014)

It seems a little bit easier than on my phone. Feedback from the mouse clicks is probably a bit more accurate to the millisecond or something, idk. But goddammit. 

7.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't understand all the fuss on this, I've not played it but it's pretty much a carbon copy rip of that small executable game copter. Does anyone remember that? 
of course back then it was mouse clicks, the iPad hadn't been invented and the only time you tapped your screen was when something didn't fucking work.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 11, 2014)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I don't understand all the fuss on this, I've not played it but it's pretty much a carbon copy rip of that small executable game copter. Does anyone remember that?
> of course back then it was mouse clicks, the iPad hadn't been invented and the only time you tapped your screen was when something didn't fucking work.


That game was also a big hit, though.

This one is slightly different in that you have to click multiple times to go up, rather than hold down the button, but otherwise the same, yeah.

So it was free, easy to understand the controls, easy to see the goal, had a straightforward scoring system, looked deceptively easy and so you thought you should be able to do better than the score you actually got.

It's easy to see why it's a hit, surely?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 11, 2014)

It's an Internet Phenomenon. Even bloody Marc Radcliffe was talking about it  Shit game if you've ever played good games, but being an Internet Phenomenon means it reaches people who haven't.

See also Angry Birds, which isn't actually shit but was a shameless rip-off of a formula used by many other games.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got a high score of 17


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2014)

just got 15 and now I'm retiring.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 11, 2014)

I managed 5.

Why was it affecting this guys life so much? If it was making 30k a day, then couldn't he have sold it for a small fortune?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2014)

STUPID GAME.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 11, 2014)

3 and i agree with quimcunx


----------



## Fried_chicken (Feb 11, 2014)

29


----------



## nogojones (Feb 11, 2014)

0, shit game


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 11, 2014)

2.

A mate at work was telling me he could sell his borked phone for $$$ because he has this installed on it.


----------



## xenon (Feb 11, 2014)

86.

Only joking.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 11, 2014)

Shit game. The collision detection is rubbish which means the gaps aren't actually as wide as they look. 

This gives you the impression it should be easier than it is.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 11, 2014)

My son's high score is 119.

He really needs to get a life.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 11, 2014)

I got 3

and an existential crisis


----------



## dweller (Feb 11, 2014)

Cheers editor.
I got 7 on my phone, I think it'll take me a while to beat it.
I can understand the appeal because even when you crash you get a kind of an 
 addictive kick.


----------



## Boppity (Feb 11, 2014)

Hate this game!!!


----------



## SW9 (Feb 12, 2014)

60


----------

